# Lui attribusce al poeta anche la funzioni di uomo politico



## mela999

Ciao a tutti. E' corretta la frase: Il attribue au poète la fonction d'homme politique aussi. 

Il dubbio è su aussi. dove va posizionato?

Grazie 

Mela


----------



## underhouse

Mela, posta sempre anche la frase in italiano se no la traduzione diventa un tirare ad indovinare.


----------



## mela999

Allora ripeto: e' corretta la frase "Il attribue au poète la fonction d'homme politique aussi" (Lui attribusce al poeta anche la funzioni di uomo politico). 

Il dubbio è su aussi. dove va posizionato?

Mela


----------



## itka

Se ho capito bene, secondo lui, il poeta ha due funzioni : quella di fare poesie e in più quella di uomo politico. Si ? Allora direi :
_Il attribue aussi au poète une fonction d'homme politique._
ma preferirei :
_Il attribue également au poète une fonction d'homme politique._


----------



## mela999

itka said:


> Se ho capito bene, secondo lui, il poeta ha due funzioni : quella di fare poesie e in più quella di uomo politico. Si ? Allora direi :
> _Il attribue aussi au poète une fonction d'homme politique._
> ma preferirei :
> _Il attribue également au poète une fonction d'homme politique._[/QUOTE
> 
> Grazie,
> 
> era proprio questo che cercavo.
> 
> Mela


----------

